# Need help with blending new texture ceiling



## catzcar (Mar 29, 2011)

*Hello, I had to have all my hot and cold water pipes replaced and am now having trouble figuring out what type of brush or tool was used to stipple my ceilings. The drywall guys have done a great job with the patching of the ceiling and walls, however have to ideal what they are doing with the stippled ceiling. This has been going on for over a month now and is really frustrating. 

Though trial and error we think its a 8" texmaster original or shag brush. Have played around with getting the patten down but now can't figure out how we can blend the old into the new. My husband and I will have to do the texture since the drywall guys just keep rolling the mud on, stipple, scrape the mud off, over and over for 3 hours today. 
We need this done, we aren't hard to please, just want to get the mess cleaned up and the plastic off everything. We aren't youngsters so not sure if were up for this, being as we don't really know what we are doing. 

We live about an hour south of Atlanta, GA and have no ideal where to look for someone else to finish this up..If anyone here, has any ideals it would be much appreciated. 
Thanks again, Debbie

Photos are below of the old ceiling we are trying to match.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

*


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

Matching texture is very difficult. Most of the time you are trying to make it so that no else will notice it even if you can. I do not know what exactly this texture is or how it was done. But I have seen similiar textures. One was done by putting a round sponge inside a plastic sack, dipping the sack into mud bucket and then stippling it onto the ceiling. Trial and error will be probably be the only way to try and match. The consistency of the mud will be very important. I would start with it a little thick and slowly loosen it up as you keep trying to get the best match. Good luck!


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

debbie here is the problem the finisher that originally did the texture had his own brush 
he might have cut this brush himself if so you may never match the stomp, also the person that ran the actual brush put his own unique turn to it. then the last thing is the roller
most people think that thick is best but that is wrong 
when we texture a room we thin our mud down to a consentency of a good gravey this alows the mud to be roled bye the paint roller
remember this takes a thick stem paint roller a cheap on will break
you can buy precut texture brushes you may not make it perfect but can get it close 
if you hired me i would tell you i can come close but not match it, but i can sand down the texture and run a new texture 
if you agreed then i would apply a knock down texture to it this will blend all back together but you wont have the rough stimple it would be a bit smoother
this would be the best way to fix it with your concerns if you do this the drywallers you had that did a great job, could please you with a new textured cielings short of retextiure i am afraid you will never be satisfied:thumbsup:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I do these repairs all the time and a Texmaster is what I use. The "oldest" picture is the pattern I run across 99% of the time. (I'm in the Atlanta area.) I have no idea what the pattern is in the "newest" photo. I'd say the whoever did your repair are not drywall "guys". Handyman, carpenter who can do some drywall, something like that maybe....


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

catzcar said:


> *
> Though trial and error we think its a 8" texmaster original or shag brush. Have played around with getting the patten down but now can't figure out how we can blend the old into the new.
> 
> *


One solution is to do the whole room with the new.

Another is to just live with the difference. Is it in a place where you'll see it a lot? I've noticed I don't really spend a lot of time looking at the ceilings.

A trick is to work something with lighting, so that the shadow line falls on the transition.


----------



## catzcar (Mar 29, 2011)

*thanks guys*

bjbatlanta-- both pictures I posted on here are from the same room, one is just zoomed in and the other a wider angle. They are both what we are trying to match to the new areas that were repaired. 

pyper--your 100% right, I never looked at the ceilings till this whole thing happened..and if we can get these close, don't plan to look up again :thumbup:

lrobertstoner--not sure how thin the mud was the drywall guys were trying to use, did look pretty thick to me, our plan is to go by the recommenations of water to mud mixture thats on the back of of texmaster brush. 


Debbie


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

debbie for three years straight all i did was textures
you can follow the directions but us drywallers mix it differently
we use what ever is handy for us to measure like a pop bottle
then we cut the neck off of it
we also cut about a 16th of the mud out of the buckett and put it in a empty buckett
we do this to every buckett that we plan to use 
we take our make shift cup (usually a 16 oz) and addaround four cups 
as we mix we wait to see the mud burp at ya the more burds like around threee will give you a most common tecture in new houses
if the house was done in the70 s they mixed a little thicker too a slow burp in the mud 
the burp happens when the mixer quits spinning and paddle is in bottomof buckett
you can add water while mixing if to thick
i hope this helps you just remember every one knows how to dry wall
only few know how to finish it


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, the "newest" photo looks like a completely different texture. Anyway, from the "oldest" photo, I could get a very close match with a "Texmaster" brush. As stated in other replies, thickness (or thinness) of the mud, length of roller nap, etc. all come into play. But a professional should be able to get a close enough match where it doesn't stand out once it's painted.....


----------



## catzcar (Mar 29, 2011)

Well guys, We've seem to have reached our wits end. Having a hard time finding anyone that even does this brush stippling, some call it texturing, but then think I mean popcorn ceiling. And the ones that do it and know what I'm talking about, have never even seen anything like it before and won't try.
I've sent the photos and it seems like our house is the only one that had the ceilings like this. Which I know can't be true, I've seen these ceilings in other houses over the years here in GA., this house was built in 92.
Oh well, not sure how much longer I can keep this reseach up and not have my house back to normal, its been 2 months since this began. If anyone knows of someone in Georgia thats seen or done this pattern before, please have them post here or give us thier info to contact them.

I can say the patterns not as consitant as it looks over all, all the patterns are circle type, with a flower(not starbrust) like look to us anyway, all are open in the center and have what our first drywall guys called petals coming off the center and most have closed outer edges, but you can not find 2 alike in the whole downstairs, some are over lapped and some are farther apart then others...like they were in a hurry to move on. 
We were able to get very close to the pattern with a texmaster 8' horse hair brush, but the circle looked smaller then the old we were trying to match. So not sure what to do now..... or what size it is...if we could get closer to the circle size and pattern, it wouldn't have to be perfect...just needs close and blended well into the older texture

Thanks again, Debbie ​


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

They do make an 11-1/2" brush.....
If you click on my user name you can get the link to my website. There's contact info on there. I could possibly help you out. I don't normally stray too far from my own zip code and a couple nearby, but I do occasionally.


----------

